# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  تفضلو الشفرة الجديدة لقناة أرتيريا الناقلة للدوري الانكليزي

## هانى شبكة

*[ EriteriaTV2 ] Arabsat-2B @ 30.5° East 12612 V 2590 3/4 | Biss | SID:0064 |
KEY:AB CD 00 78 43 21 00 64:mysmilie_20:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مرحب بك في دارك اخي هاني شبكه..
والله سررت جدا بهذه المشاركه...
وعما قريب سيتم فتح الفضائي بهذا المنبر..
تعال ومعك اخرون
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نحن جينا بس مافاهمين شئ
                        	*

----------


## babantoad

*​السلام عليكم والله موضوع قناة اريتريا سبورت جيد جدا فقط لدي استفسار انا عندي جهاز ريسيفر إن نمبر ون شغال بنظام الدونقل كيف ادخل شفرة قناة اريتريا الرجاء افيدوني اعتبروني صديق جديد لكم .
ولكم منى الشكر الجزيل
*

----------

